# tournament pre-fishing!



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Got out early this morning to try a few inshore spots to try to figure out were I wanna fish the GCKFA tourny in a couple weeks! Well let's just say if I go off today's production I might as well stay home and save my 50 bucks cause there were no trout to be found! No reds and no croakers! Fished from 6:30am till about noon and never got a bite! I guess all this cold weather in the last week has got them messed up! I sure hope something changes in the next couple weeks!


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

Same here Spec.. I fished some inshore spots friday and never got a bite. Thought it was me, being I'm new to Kayak fishing.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope not just you! I talked to yakavelli today and he fished one of his spots that usually produces some quality fish and didn't even get a bite! I guess this lil cold front we had has got them messed up! Plus the bait ain't here yet! I haven't caught any croakers this year! AND I NEED CROAKERS! LOL


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

And welcome to the addiction! Its fun ain't it!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

same for me yesterday. 1 small flounder and 2 small bites. 4 hours in the sound.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Supposed to be about 70 all week next week so hopefully they'll get on the flats and get active


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys must be doing it wrong, I caught my biggest trout ever Wednesday in the afternoon nonetheless! but I had been skunked two days in a row where it had been producing Reds and Specs everyday so I'll chalk it up to being lucky! I wish I could have gotten out, the fam is down with the Flu so.......no fun for us! Tight lines brother!

-Jonathan


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The weather was way to nice to fish. i didn't even launch yak today I like it a little windy. My buddy fished a spot in the bay and caught a bunch of barely legal reds. I feel as soon as this weather stabilizes it will get good. Still very little bait action on the flats and croakers hard to find all we can do is pray it gets better. I'll wait and see.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree chad I just hope it stableizes b4 the 13th!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep me too. I managed a slot red that I lost yak side and a rat. I picked up a few smaller trout. Tough day today.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

ya i went home empty handed. tough blow when the tournament is right around the corner!


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

spec-tacular! said:


> And welcome to the addiction! Its fun ain't it!


I haven't caught alot of fish yet, but I'm hooked..Just enjoy being on the water.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It's all good fellas. If it stays warm two weeks straight, it'll be primetime come tourny day...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope so Tim! I damn tided of not catching anything!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha yeah... I put about four miles in the yak yesterday plus some wading time in what felt like ice water. There is absolutely no small bait around there, only big mullet. I did see two schools of big menhaden too, so that's a plus.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

One good thing about it is that we are all on the same playing field. I saw that a 6.4lb slam won the panhandle inshore fishing clubs tournament yesterday. That's a barely legal slam??????


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hell I was hoping for a trout that big! Haha


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

If it stays nice like this weekend it should be on fire for the tournament!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> One good thing about it is that we are all on the same playing field. I saw that a 6.4lb slam won the panhandle inshore fishing clubs tournament yesterday. That's a barely legal slam??????


I was thinkin the same thing...could be interesting.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

i know its been dead for me. i managed to scrape up a couple sheepshead late yesterday, but there was no specs or reds to be found. i dont think im going to be entering the GCKFA tournament this time. maybe the next one.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea I think everyone but me should prolly skip it this year! Haha! Jk guys come on bolloks the more the merrier! There's all kind of door prizes and tons of give always! And hey it only takes one fish!


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah i would love to, but ill be too busy celebrating my 21st birthday!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

No better way to celebrate than hooters girls, hot wings, cold drinks, oh yea and there's the fishing part that ain't to bad either!


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

im planning on doing it with a couple hundred pounds of crawfish haha.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Spec' and I could help ya tote all them bugs  no better chum than cajun boiled heads n shells lol


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Between our 2 PAs I'm sure we could tote 200lbs!


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha well we all live in the same neck of the woods, anyone is more than welcome to swing by! But it appears everyone will be at the tournament!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

I can promise yall if the weather remains stable the fishing will get good for tourny day. Yesterday they were chewin it down so don't get discouraged!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeff Russell said:


> I can promise yall if the weather remains stable the fishing will get good for tourny day. Yesterday they were chewin it down so don't get discouraged!


Yep. There are fish to be caught. U just got to keep moving and looking. I'll prob get skunked now tourney day. Lol


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Russell said:


> I can promise yall if the weather remains stable the fishing will get good for tourny day. Yesterday they were chewin it down so don't get discouraged!


Yes they were!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well the kings havnt really showed up and the water is dirty dirty dirty so I wouldnt hold my breath for a mahi or tuna. Looks like its going to take a ling to win the pelagic category.

Of course the kings should be thick any day now and the big ones are the first to show so it may take a nice king to win this one!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope the kings get think soon so all you off shore guys go off shore instead of getting in on my trout!


----------

